# Shuttle craft and pouch hold.



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Here is a short vid of my Shuttle Craft. The main thing I wanted to show was how I can hold the pouch wrong and still shoot this thing. I do think it is the forgiving nature of the rotating head that lets me shoot this way and still keep it in the catch box.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

This demonstration of the pouch hold with the thumb pushing the pouch out of symmetrical (even) positioning, which makes one band stretched more, and still hitting the target, calls to mind a couple of things.

One is; I recall Dgui demonstrating that bands can be uneven (actually one shorter by an inch) and still have good shooting. I tried this myself.

Another; The ammo will hold very close to the intended flight path with the pouch uneven and creating a band stretched longer than the other, as long as the pouch is not bent while being held or during release.

Your hold and release is so practiced to be so good and you don't even know how good you are. :thumbsup:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I wish you would have had the camera further back to show the slingshot fork position. By allowing the top band to have less tension the top fork would have been further forward than the bottom fork because the rotating fork would compensate to equalize the uneven pull. Try another video with the slingshot in view.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I did the test, using my testbed slingshot, so there would be no influence by the human shooter.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/24675-the-effects-of-uneven-band-length/

I did get a significant deviation in point of impact when one band was significantly shorter than the other. In your case, I suspect that the rotating head of the slingshot compensates for the unevenness of the bands, so the tension on the bands is resolved to be the same in each band. My tests were conducted with a non-rotating frame, firmly fixed. If the frame were hand held, the uneven tension on the bands would likely cause the hand to rotate the frame a bit to compensate ... and such rotation would in many cases be done quite unconsciously.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

thanks for showing

cheers


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

treefork said:


> I wish you would have had the camera further back to show the slingshot fork position. By allowing the top band to have less tension the top fork would have been further forward than the bottom fork because the rotating fork would compensate to equalize the uneven pull. Try another video with the slingshot in view.


You are right my friend. Under full tension I can roll the ball forward or back in the pouch and watch the forks rotate with the movement.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Rayshot said:


> This demonstration of the pouch hold with the thumb pushing the pouch out of symmetrical (even) positioning, which makes one band stretched more, and still hitting the target, calls to mind a couple of things.
> 
> One is; I recall Dgui demonstrating that bands can be uneven (actually one shorter by an inch) and still have good shooting. I tried this myself.
> 
> ...


Thank you Ray I have been blessed with a good release I just don't have the steady hand and the eagle eye like you young bucks.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Charles said:


> I did the test, using my testbed slingshot, so there would be no influence by the human shooter.
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/24675-the-effects-of-uneven-band-length/
> 
> ...


Charles I saw your test and was surprised there is that much deviation in the shot with different length bands. Flatband made a statement a few years back that after a band has got a split in it you can still shoot a few more times and still be right on. I have tried this numerous times and he is right. Now I am talking about can size targets not match heads. But still if you pull 3/4 one side and 1/2 on the other you would think you would miss the catch box and whack the cat.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Maybe I need to make myself clear. I did this vid to show the forgiveness of the rotating head fork. Please don't try this with one of your favorite drop dead gorgeous slingshots because you might just hate me forever. Or worse whack yourself. I can get away with shooting this thing in some strange ways because of the design.

Roger


----------

